# Older baby always acting sleepy why (pigeon)



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi I have a question for you about a bird of mine. I would like your opinion on. It’s a baby Indian 
Fantail mix and the question is about the way he acts. He’s a oops baby from my loft I didn’t 
know the mom layed the egg till there was a baby in it. He has just started to eat on his own 
but not fully. The mom stopped feeding him a week or so a go so now I have hand feeding him 
but he still lives in the loft with mom and sits with her. I don’t know how the dad is I’ve never 
seen a male with his mom, the egg, or feeding him. 

So to the question he always acts sleepy, kind of in a daze of shorts. When I get done feeding 
him and put him back in the loft he well just sit there even if out of the other pigeons almost land 
on him. He can walk fine though and dose after so time goes back to mom and the nest. Now that 
its been warmer out and I’ve been opening my loft (they have a flighty pin) for the last 2-4 days, 
he’s came out and sits on one place on the floor and dose not move, even when everyone eals goes 
back in at night he just sits there. When we feed him he dose fight us, not a lot about normal id say, 
he dose get a full crop each time so I would not say he’s weak. I’ve looked him over and all looks OK 
he’s not to skinny a little under wait but not bad, him mouth looks ok and there’s no bad smells, his 
eyes look good. I can’t think of why he’s like this it some pigeons just really relaxed or in a daze of some 
type? His mom a full Indian Fantail I’ve had sins she hatched is really nice, most of the time layed back, 
but not that layed bad as not to move with a bird or I walks up to her. He wakes up easy (same as my 
other birds)… What do you think? He looks ok but just acts so out of it almost all the time that i'm not 
sure if it’s just him or what.


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Are you sure that he is getting enough liquid? I may be way out here but, when I am weaning babies, any that look sleepy with eyes drooping are dehydrated and haven't found the water. I dip their beaks and they drink and are than fine.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

If dehydration is a possibility, this might help you. Check the following & then check your little one for comparison.

*Description and degrees, of hydrated and dehydrated birds*​*A well hydrated bird* will be very alert, have elastic skin, bright eyes, moist, plump membrane inside the mouth and well formed moist droppings.

*A moderately dehydrated bird* will be less than fully alert, have dry, flaky skin, dull eyes, non-formed droppings and have a sticky membrane in the mouth.

*A severely dehydrated bird* will be lethargic or unconscious, the skin will 'tent' when slightly pinched, have sunken eyes, dry or absent droppings and have dry membrane in the mouth.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8822

Please keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

pigeonpoo said:


> Are you sure that he is getting enough liquid? I may be way out here but, when I am weaning babies, any that look sleepy with eyes drooping are dehydrated and haven't found the water. I dip their beaks and they drink and are than fine.


I've been feeding him the baby food 3 times a day. What he got dehydrated when I feed him 3 times a day? All more other baby birds i've had never got dehydrated. Not saying he's not dehydrated yet... I'm not really weaning him but he is around the age to. Thanks


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

AZWhitefeather said:


> If dehydration is a possibility, this might help you. Check the following & then check your little one for comparison.
> 
> *Description and degrees, of hydrated and dehydrated birds*​*A well hydrated bird* will be very alert, have elastic skin, bright eyes, moist, plump membrane inside the mouth and well formed moist droppings.
> 
> ...


His skin is a bit on the flaky side, Eyes are not dull, and not sure what you mean by the mouth thin.
I know someone told my befor but... Whats the best way to hydrat a bird?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

vegeta2802 said:


> * His skin is a bit on the flaky side, Eyes are not dull, and *not sure what you mean by the mouth thin.*
> 
> I know someone told my befor but...
> ** *Whats the best way to hydrat a bird?*


* I just reread my post & I don't see where I said that.  

Offer them rehydrating solution. To a cup of room temperature water add just a '*pinch*' each of salt & sugar. 

Cindy


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

AZWhitefeather said:


> * I just reread my post & I don't see where I said that.
> 
> Offer them rehydrating solution. To a cup of room temperature water add just a '*pinch*' each of salt & sugar.
> 
> Cindy


from the this part


AZWhitefeather said:


> plump membrane inside the mouth


OK ill give him some water With the stuff in it. Do i just put his beak in it or in the syringe?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

vegeta2802 said:


> from the this part
> 
> * Originally Posted by AZWhitefeather
> *plump membrane inside the mouth*
> ...


Gotcha! 
* It's referring to the lining/skin inside the birds mouth. 
It should full & moist rather than 'suken', if you will, & dry.

** If he's just beginning to drink, you can put the rehydrating solution in a small dish & gently guide his beak into it. 
If he isn't drinking on his own, you can take a syringe or eye dropper & *slowly* administer a *couple drops at a time* along side the beak. You just don't want to squirt the solution into his mouth.

Cindy


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Ok Thank You


----------



## Janet (Jan 17, 2008)

Can't really help you as I'm pretty new at this. Just wanted to say I checked out your website. You have a lovely family there. I especially loved to see bath time. Why are babies always in bowls? I've seen that other places. My babies were always in nest boxes. Should they have been in bowls?


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

vegeta2802 said:


> I've been feeding him the baby food 3 times a day. What he got dehydrated when I feed him 3 times a day? All more other baby birds i've had never got dehydrated. Not saying he's not dehydrated yet... I'm not really weaning him but he is around the age to. Thanks


He may not be dehydrated - it's the first thing I'd check for though. I appreciate that you are feeding three times a day but, I suppose it depends on how hot it is where you are and how much liquid there is in the food you are giving - presumably, as he is nearly at weaning age, he is having quite a 'thick mixture' which may not have sufficient liquid in for his needs. Giving him extra liquid, in moderation of course, certainly won't harm him.

Keep us updated.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

pigeonpoo said:


> He may not be dehydrated - it's the first thing I'd check for though. I appreciate that you are feeding three times a day but, I suppose it depends on how hot it is where you are and how much liquid there is in the food you are giving - presumably, as he is nearly at weaning age, he is having quite a 'thick mixture' which may not have sufficient liquid in for his needs. Giving him extra liquid, in moderation of course, certainly won't harm him.
> 
> Keep us updated.


Ok thank you. I'll give him more water just to make sure he's not dehydrated.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Another way you can tell if a bird is dehydrated is if they blink alot.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Trees Gray said:


> Another way you can tell if a bird is dehydrated is if they blink alot.



yea he's always closeing his eyes.

but he is looking a bit more lively today.  

maybe that was it but i'll keep my eye on him just to make sure.


----------

